# Chaingang and De La Cruz Bloodlines



## mokoa (Jun 10, 2009)

Have anyone heard of these bloodlines? If so can you speak on the history.


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

I HAVE A FEMALE 2 1/2 YEARS OLD CHAINGANG/DELA CRUZ BLOODLINE. JUST GOT HER A FEW WEEKS AGO.DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT IT YET. WILL DO SOME RESEARCH AND GET TO YOU LATER.THATS HER ON MY AVATAR.I'M NEW TO THE PITBULL WORLD SO IT MIGHT TAKE A WHILE.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Bully dogs at this point. Chain Gangs Barney was a more well known bully type dog that was in Juan Gotti's pedigree, his sire if I'm not mistaken. Would tell you for sure but I don't have my big boys ped right now.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

it was a show-n-go line. the beginning of some bully lines. these are the dela cruz "game" lines. here is a link to dela cruz lines today

Dungeon Kennel 5150


----------



## Randi (Aug 3, 2010)

My dogs got both those in her too I'd like to know more also


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I know the original Chaingang was a run by a lady that also bred SBTs. Every ad she ran all she talked about was size and bone. It's hard to beleive it is considered a line now, when the original dogs never accomplished anything.


----------

